# trooper p+d



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Local co-op told me trooper p+d is a generic grazon p+d,then I called another farm supply store and they said nothing, I just figured they had more grazon to sell,but don't know,has anyone else heard of such


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

bluefarmer said:


> Local co-op told me trooper p+d is a generic grazon p+d,then I called another farm supply store and they said nothing, I just figured they had more grazon to sell,but don't know,has anyone else heard of such


Compare labels. What's the price difference?

Regards, Mike


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Now to answer my own question, the local co-op was right! They both contain 10.2% picloram and 39.6% 2,4-d as the active ingredients,and is about 8.00$ a jug (2.5 gal) cheaper


----------

